# You Freaks need this one!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I've seen this site before. Cute idea, but they need to know that not everyone is size 18 or below. Some of us bountiful beauties need a larger size.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

They don't have other sizes?

Besides...you need nothing to enhance your beauty!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack - thanks for the link Jack. That was a fun site to look at.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> They don't have other sizes?
> 
> Besides...you need nothing to enhance your beauty!


Thank you, Baby! And thank you for bringing the link to others attention. MUAH!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Empress Nightshade said:


> I've seen this site before. Cute idea, but they need to know that not everyone is size 18 or below. Some of us bountiful beauties need a larger size.


YEAH! That is right!!! You tell um' Empress!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks! There are some really interesting things on that site. And I thought I was alone in my fetish for a man in a coachmans's coat.....  

ironmaiden


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

ironmaiden said:


> Thanks! There are some really interesting things on that site. And I thought I was alone in my fetish for a man in a coachmans's coat.....
> 
> ironmaiden


Oh, you saw that too?  I liked it but it wouldn't be long enough for me. 

I also love the boots....but where would I wear them??


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

What is a "fetish"? I've heard this word several times, and I don't think it means "Small idol" in this context.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Scarecrow said:


> What is a "fetish"? I've heard this word several times, and I don't think it means "Small idol" in this context.


Kinda like a....lusting. I guess that is one way to put it!
If you find a persons' feet to be appealing, then you have a foot fetish!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

You know all about fetishes, don't you, Baby?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Empress Nightshade said:


> You know all about fetishes, don't you, Baby?


A little bit......I am knowlegable of certain fetishes but not experianced in them, if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I might have a fetish? A liking for people's shadows. Even shadows of people who have died and won't be cleaning their plate anymore at the supper table!
(I get their food!)


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

loved the site *JACK* but like Empress said--
We girls that are not a size 2 , grrrrrrrrrr

Funny thing is I went from a 24 to a 16 but lost absolutely NOTHING in my boobs so those corsets are out, LOL!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

moonstarling61 said:


> Funny thing is I went from a 24 to a 16 but lost absolutely NOTHING in my boobs so those corsets are out, LOL!


I...er....ah....must resist temptation to...respond....


----------

